# baby pigeon not able to walk



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hiii the smaller baby started to walk around 25-28 days old...which is very late as compared to his sibling..they both are raised by single female pigeon because male flew away when they were about to hatch....so smaller baby was always back in development...when he[smaller baby] was 28-30 days old i saw that when he stood up, his legs were a bit far than his sibling so i thought it was just a lit splayed legs and i could fix it without any problem so i taped his legs. but when i returned after 1-2 hours i saw that he crawled to the corner of cage away from the nest bowl, i think he struggled a lot bcoz he got afraid that what was in his legs. i quickly removed the tape to see whether he got any hurt ...but i saw that he was not even able to stand up and when i kept him back into the nest bowl, he kept his right leg in front of him....so then agin i taped the legs and today after 3 days i removed the tape to see any improvement...but its still same and he is still not able to stand up......he flaps his wings to move side by....he eats own his own so i keep feed in front of him all the time...his sibling has weaned and learning to fly...so please anyone help me , is it facture or something else ?? pictures will be by tommorrow....please help!!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Might be a case of nutrition deficiency due to not getting enough food as the mother pigeon was alone and had to take care of both hatch-lings. Provide plenty of nest material so that there is traction in the nest. You also use a bowl which can accommodate the baby pigeon comfortably (yet not too roomy) in the natural sitting posture with legs properly aligned underneath the body.
Feed around 30 chickpeas soaked in water and repeat in the evening if it is digested. Provide vitamin and calcium supplements. I am assuming the pigeon is drinking by itself and have water available for drinking.
You will get more accurate tips from the forum once you update with pictures.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

As Shreeshs has mentioned, try calcium supplements. We have had doves who could not walk due to deficiency. You will need a liquid supplement made up of Calcium + Vitamin D3. The specific vitamin is need for the calcium to work effectively.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i have calium + vitamin d supplement.its nothing else than calcium carbonate and vitamin D.best thing is that it every goes bad and is natural substance...i m using it from 8 months with great result. i gave this baby last time calcium when i was treating her for canker along with sibling. but that time i not gave probiotics after treating and after some days there boths poop's urates turned yellow and poop become watery and i again started treating them for canker with metronidazol again with 50mg per baby for 7 days...i have more 2 days to treat.their both poops have turned normal now. i gave her calcium two times but when i was treating them for canker...but people here said metro will not effect calcium...but then too i will try giving him calcium again after treatment and i will also give them both 1 drop of plain yogurt [made out of cows milk] as probiotic after treatment and also which human vitamin supplement can be used????, jass recommended cobadex forte but its smell is unbearable....and pictures will be soon


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

*broken leg*

i think we are wasting our time thinking its a calcium deffiencey...i think i m sure its broken leg. i thought to view his leg really closing to see whats the problem. i holded him stright and view his legs very closly and i noticed that when i catch and slowly pull his right leg i could feel the pressure he puts on right leg and when i leave the leg he bring it again right position, but if i catch his left leg i could'nt feel anything and which ever direction i pull it after i leave it will be in the same position, i dont know if this leg is weak or broken??please help....pictures in short time so that everyone can give their opinion....i wish i could take him to vet but the only vet in other town doesnt treat birds....so friends only u all can help me...


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Just take him to the vet, a leg is a leg is a leg, so he can wrap it for you, tell him you need an opinion and Im sure he will be happy to take your money. 

Also HOW can he have broken his leg, did u drop him, was he up too high when young and fell and broke it? Need MORE detailed information and video. Otherwise see the vet anyway. Dont even make an appt, just drive there and walk in off the street, I doubt they will not see it if you wave money in their face.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

His leg is splayed, and if you don't wrap it correctly, then he will never be able to walk, and will have no quality of life, You won't be able to keep him in a loft environment as the others will hurt him. Splayed legs are caused by many different things. Not enough calcium and vit. D3, Not enough nesting material to grab onto to keep his legs straight. The legs will need to be wrapped correctly, then he needs to be placed in a bowl or something filled with nesting materials that supports his body, and at the same time lets his legs hang down straight under him. He will need that for a few weeks probably at this age. It would have been easier to treat if caught and done when he was younger and not trying to move around so much. They have to be wrapped so that he can't pull the leg away, but also it doesn't cut off circulation. Time is running out for him, as his leg bones will harden at this age and you won't be able to help him. He also will need the calcium and vit. D3 supplement to help.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

*pictures*

here are the picture of the smaller baby in his sitting position.... her right leg [the leg which is out in the pictures] joints are swollen. and she couldnt move her left leg [which is beneth her].. she coudnt even stand up...she hasnt fall or anything but as i said in pervious post...i saw that her legs were a bit far away when she started to walk [believe me she was walking earlier] so i taped her legs and when i returned after 1-2 hours she was out of the nest bowl fallen on the corner... she just struggle so much that she hurted her legs ....she is really cute please help what should i do??


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Is it being raised by larger breed of pigeons: fe: foster parents? 
Bad bacteria, genetics and slippery floor may have caused it also.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

no she was raise by alone femae as male flew away , along with her brother,. i know the reason behind this problem as i said in my pervious post that i taped her legs and returned after 1-2 hours and found her sittinh in the corner struggling and afraid of what was in her legs. before this accident she used to walk fine but legs were a bit wide.....i will try taping her legs in right position


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Taping the legs are not going to do anything. If you taped it before and she struggled and was afraid, DONT do it again. Whatever you did for taping may have caused this, so why try to tape again, doesnt make sence. Can you pick the bird up, and get us a picture of her legs from underneath so we can see the leg and feet? She is very cute and a nice color.

Is she eating well otherwise? Alert, poops good? Can u post pic of her poop as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe he did a bad job of taping. Not correcting the legs will make him crippled. But it has to be done right. Of course the bird won't like it, and of course, they are still going to try to get around. It is up to the human to keep it in a way that it can't do that. And often the legs can be taped in such a way that the bird can still stand and even walk a bit. Takes practice trying to get it right. 
Yes, can you post more pics? Some from underneath, to give a better idea of what we are dealing with.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay I doubt it is splay leg as he said she was walking fine before, so incomplete information so I cannot comment on treatment.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All depends on what he calls walking. Hard to say, when you can't see it yourself and have to depend on another persons view of things, which aren't always what they seem to be.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> All depends on what he calls walking. Hard to say, when you can't see it yourself and have to depend on another persons view of things, which aren't always what they seem to be.


Yup he has been pming me and I have asked for video a number of times AND a picture of the legs underneath, still have not seen it so by the info he has given ME, I doubt it is splay leg if the bird was up and walking well according to him previously, just going with what he tells me.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

wait i will try to take picture from underneath and post....today i gave them yogurt 1 drop down the throat...and it also contains calcium and probiotic. from walking i mean, u might know how babies rush here and there when parents feed them.....she used to rush and run here and there on feeding time, she was good at walking at around 25-28 days old...i taped legs as her legs were a bit wide away, ...now i have not taped her legs and today i could see her improving, now she has some control on her left leg, that means its not broken but was hurt due to struggling....pictures in short time...


----------



## watchthemfallguyz (Mar 2, 2014)

Im no expert.. but the time I had that problem.. it was because of feedings... what do u feed your breeders?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

I feed them a good pigeon seed mix. I took her to a experienced pigeon breeder and he said that actually her right leg is turned a little and started healing in that same position . And her left leg is hurt . He said she should walk in a month or two.although she will not walk normally, so I providing feed to her and waiting for results..she eats fine on her own and to drink I just dip her beak in water bowl and she drinks...and give her two pinch grit every day...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you going to take pictures of the bird from underneath? If he holds it that way for another month or two, then it will harden that way. It can probably be corrected somewhat now, but needs to be put in the correct position, and held that way. Needs to be done properly though.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

here are the pics. there's a white line on his leg, which i think is the bone which is healing. now he can stand a bit on his joint so i think thats the reason behind the swolling of the joint only in right leg. he could now also use his left leg a bit. but i think other then supportive care i should also try to help him heal the legs properly so please can any one help how to do it??


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I dont see any swelling. I would leave the bird alone, allow him to heal on his own and if it has been more than 10 days then it will stay the way it is.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I recently experienced two cases from same loft where they were having balance issues and both legs got paralized on adult pigeons. The first one could not open its beak to pick up seeds. I just isolated it, gave two oranges' juice and pulp and force fed it fresh walnuts( 1-2pcs.), massaged it down with fingers, then 3 days later dropped a 1/2 garlic clove in its drinker for a week. It improved within 2 days, then slowly within 2 weeks got to look and act normal. 
So for your bird: may wish to use the orange juice mix in its water and force feed it walnuts and keep it on a soft towel or a wire mesh bottomed cage. And use physical therapy with your fingers to its bad legs.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i think i know the reason behind the fractures by only struggling after taping...its bcoz he not got enough nutrition as both the babies were raised by single mother so smaller baby was always behind in growth than elder baby.......causing his bones and body to be weak....although he is improving with time...he is now trying to stand on the joints..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If one was behind in growth and you felt he was not getting enough, then you should have supplemented the feedings.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> If one was behind in growth and you felt he was not getting enough, then you should have supplemented the feedings.


Jay was this the one where the bird was getting fed COOKED chick peas? If so, Im sure that didnt help at all. We urged to feed seed only. I just cant remember.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

No I just asked that if I could feed him roasted chickpeas as people here said they digest that easily...but after u people recommend I fed him soaked dried field peas...but I don't had enough time so I used to feed him only two times a day and leave other feeding on their mother


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The peas we suggested were not hard soaked dried field peas, which would be hard to digest. We suggested soft frozen defrosted peas which were warmed, and if you couldn't get that, then fresh peas which were cooked and soft.
Anyway, I don't think it was because he was fed by the Mom who had to feed 2 babies. People here have had that situation before without those results. You may not be giving the parents enough nutrition to begin with.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

YaH maybe I will try adding legumes to my feed mix , no sure if they would like it


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Massaging the leg with mineral oil atleast twice daily and keeping it in actual position+balanced feed may help the bird


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay jass
and i can tape the legs in actual position but how should i mange to keep him balanced???


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Once i saw a vet put a bird in a box: suspended at the top of the box, while the feet were ganging from a sling on top of the box: kind of thing that we use to train baby humans. I used it once on a younger pigeon with success. I do not remember the # of days it was used. 
Since the feet do not show anything, it can be the thigh joint or its back that got somewhat paralyzed from trauma. If it is the thigh joint, then the feet may start to curl up like a fist and stay that way, but i hope not.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

actually he has improved some, today i saw that when i was adding feed to the feeder which is right in front of him all the time along with water.........he stood up on both legs for some seconds and his legs didnt seem too much far from each other....but i feel bad for him, he is in the cage watching other birds roaming out on terrace, this really breaks my heart, i pray to god that soon he should start walking at see the world around him...


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Nare, why dont you bring him in the house and allow him to walk around a bit, he may even attempt to fly, but u will never know if he is always stuck in a cage. Also DO NOT let him outside to try that ONLY in the house and video it so we can see. If he is in a small cage all the time he has barely any reason to try to walk or fly and attempting to is good physiotherapy.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Oh in case it is not obvious, NO dogs NO cats inside either if you have any other pets, lock them up while you do this.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry cbl i didnt read ur post.. she is in large cage enough space to walk around. in house i do have a cute rabbit who lives on terrace walks around pigeons but likes to be in house most of the time ..Sorry for late update.....young pigeon has started to walk normal...her left leg broke second time when i was trying to tape them in right position. But problem caused all this was due to my calcium supplement. I got know about it when one of my hen became egg bound and laid egg without shell, but she is fine now. Calcium carbonate never go bad but vitamin d in it loses its effiency.... so with the help of jass... i brought human calcium tablet for all my birds and they work great...and soon this bird started to walk.. i had to tape both the legs for 1 week as left leg was going behind and even now its slightly behind.....and best part is she has paired up with my handraised baby...they both had really a hard childhood.....and thanksss to ever one for help and support


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Thats great Nare, can you post updated pictures?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

*sad update!!*

the young pigeon [who was now 9 months old] from this thread flew yesterday for the first time along with young birds and got lost,as he also had problem in flying and walking . i didnt saw him in morning , but in evening he flew from right above my terrace roof and went backside of a building. so i flew all my birds and made them perch on the building and fly around so that he could see them. but it started getting dark and i didnt spot him again so i called all my pigeons back inside the terrace. after some time a kid i know said,my pigeon crash on a wall and fell down, where two dogs grabbed him  
i m really depressed, his life was always harder then other pigeons, and i never though it will end so badly


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's terrible. If he still had problems with walking and flying why would you let him out? There is no way he could last out there. What were you thinkng?
You took all that time with him, then just sent a handicapped bird out to die a horrible death.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh that's so sad. I didn't think of this end while reading your post and it shocked me at the end . I am so sorry. May be the kid couldn't recognise and that was some other pigeon? May be he comes back tomorrow? So sorry to know if he is grabbed by dogs. So sad.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

beleive me,jay3 he never ever tried to go out of the terrace, i dont have much of any preditors so i live my pigeons out on terrace for few hours daily. i have made a small of flock of young high flyers along with my breeders who are always eagerly waiting to fly, it was evening yesterday when i tried to go near him and all the youngs flew and as their natural instict of safety, he flew along with youngs by mistake. i searched for him all over but couldnt see him, dont know where he was perching until today evening. i kept flying my birds for a long time even in morning.
and kiddy i m 100% sure it was him, as kid said it happened around 5 pm, it was excatly the time when he flew above my roof and went backside of a building. and the back side of that building is the place where dogs caught the bird. i saw him for the last time, just few seconds before his death... i even confirmed that it has green ringbells on his legs. many people saw it but they were helpless, as dogs caught it before they could even understand what had just happened. he asked me to see him, if i want, but i dont have courage to go there.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I understand Naresh. I know you were attached to him. I myself get attached more to people and pets who have lackings because people don't like them much. Well, sometimes things happen so unexpectedly, seems like nothing was in our hand and we keep repenting we could have changed it but I realized what was decided by God, wasn't to be changed by any of our efforts, it was just to happen and it did. So sorry. 

I will pray for you. Hope you must have started your studies now. Concentrate on boards. All the best.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks kiddy, yes i have started studying for boards, my internet connection will be cut 31st this month, which is tommorrow....so i could give more time to studies...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a good idea to be off the Internet for studies. Do return with a nice score in exams. Good luck.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nare J said:


> beleive me,jay3 he never ever tried to go out of the terrace, i dont have much of any preditors so i live my pigeons out on terrace for few hours daily. i have made a small of flock of young high flyers along with my breeders who are always eagerly waiting to fly, it was evening yesterday when i tried to go near him and all the youngs flew and as their natural instict of safety, he flew along with youngs by mistake. i searched for him all over but couldnt see him, dont know where he was perching until today evening. i kept flying my birds for a long time even in morning.
> and kiddy i m 100% sure it was him, as kid said it happened around 5 pm, it was excatly the time when he flew above my roof and went backside of a building. and the back side of that building is the place where dogs caught the bird. i saw him for the last time, just few seconds before his death... i even confirmed that it has green ringbells on his legs. many people saw it but they were helpless, as dogs caught it before they could even understand what had just happened. he asked me to see him, if i want, but i dont have courage to go there.


I'm sorry for the bird. But come on, he is a bird, he has wings. You never know for sure what they will do. By putting him out on the terrace with the others, you were asking for him to eventually fly off. If that happened, of course he wouldn't have a chance. Then you come in and are upset that he was killed. Then you should have kept him safe. You didn't do that. It is what it is.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> I understand Naresh. I know you were attached to him. I myself get attached more to people and pets who have lackings because people don't like them much. *Well, sometimes things happen so unexpectedly, seems like nothing was in our hand and we keep repenting we could have changed it but I realized what was decided by God, wasn't to be changed by any of our efforts, it was just to happen and it did. *


Why do we take credit for the good we do when things turn out right, then when we do something careless and bad happens, why do we then give God the credit? Should we not take credit for these things also?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Why do we take credit for the good we do when things turn out right, then when we do something careless and bad happens, why do we then give God the credit? Should we not take credit for these things also?


If you ask about my belief, I never take credit of any good thing even. When I try to do something good, it is my common practice to say, I will do it "in shaa Allah" (which means if God wills). Here I won't write it all the time because westerners are very less believing 'usually', many even don't believe in God and it surprises me all the time that seeing God's signs everytime from dawn to dusk, they relate it to ONLY science but don't understand who gave us this mind to discover this science.

Well, my faith is, I can only try to do something, success and failure is not in my hand. My belief is even a leaf couldn't shake without the will of God, leave the leaf even a dust particle can't move, even not electron, proton and neutron whatever you find tiniest can't move if God doesn't will, they do it with the will of God. So I don't take any credit for anything good or bad.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> I'm sorry for the bird. But come on, he is a bird, he has wings. You never know for sure what they will do. By putting him out on the terrace with the others, you were asking for him to eventually fly off. If that happened, of course he wouldn't have a chance. Then you come in and are upset that he was killed. Then you should have kept him safe. You didn't do that. It is what it is.


I agree with your post 100%, if they have wings they can fly and everyone has to take care of it esp in case of disabled birds because they can't take care of themselves. They don't know what they can be into if they fly off. We need to be very very careful else the bird is going to suffer and now he is gone and I feel very sorry for him and I know Naresh too is feeling the same but the past can't be changed, we can only better the future with our past experience.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> I agree with your post 100%, if they have wings they can fly and everyone has to take care of it esp in case of disabled birds because they can't take care of themselves. They don't know what they can be into if they fly off. We need to be very very careful else the bird is going to suffer and now he is gone and I feel very sorry for him and I know Naresh too is feeling the same but the past can't be changed, we can only better the future with our past experience.



All I am saying Kiddy, is that if someone doesn't care enough to try their best to keep their birds safe, or any other creature they keep, and then something happens to it, then it is on them, not on God. HE didn't cause the bird to be injured. He gave us freedom of will, so if we use that freedom carelessly, then it isn't on God to change the outcome. We cause many things to happen that I'm sure God doesn't want. But we do it. It is often in our hands to change something bad that happens, before it happens. If we choose to put something in danger, and it then gets hurt, then we did that. 
But you had made it sound as though it couldn't be helped, and that it was God's will. No it wasn't Gods will for that bird to die like that. But the bird was put in the way of danger, so bad happened. Yes, we do learn lessons from life experiences, hopefully. But a little bit of thought does go a long way, instead of learning it the hard way, and through an animal having to suffer a horrible death. The bird paid the price for that, not Naresh. And that was not the will of God. It was the carelessness of someone who didn't think.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

come one jay3 if i was a diasable person, it doesnt mean i have to stay in my house all the time. my breeders[disable one included] are out only in my presence. young pigeons are out all day. i admit its my mistake that i shouldnt have tried to catch it [to put him back inside the cage] when he was standing around the youngs. its only my mistake.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Nare J said:


> come one jay3 if i was a diasable person, it doesnt mean i have to stay in my house all the time. my breeders[disable one included] are out only in my presence. young pigeons are out all day. i admit its my mistake that i shouldnt have tried to catch it [to put him back inside the cage] when he was standing around the youngs. its only my mistake.



No Naresh, this is not the right approach. We learn from our past experiences and even from other's experiences. We read it many times and people come here with horrible experiences of disable birds who were opened. Sometimes they were very tamed even but then too they flew scaring off something and never returned and you know what are the chances of a tamed bird in wild until they know to return home. 
They can't be kept opened, they may fly anytime. Pls don't compare them with yourself, if we are disabled we still have mind to think to not go where we aren't safe. Birds don't know that. When they have wings they may fly and they aren't safe outside if they are disabled. 
This bird is gone but you have to remember it for future. If you ever have any more disable bird, he/she has to be inside loft /captivity to save them from terrible death.

God has given us mind to think. We don't risk our lives or our family's. So we shouldn't risk our pets life also. Disabled birds have no chances outside and you yourself have experienced it now. You have to remember that always. 
I am sorry if anything makes you feel offended but I don't mean that. Just want to make you understand how it should be.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> All I am saying Kiddy, is that if someone doesn't care enough to try their best to keep their birds safe, or any other creature they keep, and then something happens to it, then it is on them, not on God. HE didn't cause the bird to be injured. He gave us freedom of will, so if we use that freedom carelessly, then it isn't on God to change the outcome. We cause many things to happen that I'm sure God doesn't want. But we do it. It is often in our hands to change something bad that happens, before it happens. If we choose to put something in danger, and it then gets hurt, then we did that.
> But you had made it sound as though it couldn't be helped, and that it was God's will. No it wasn't Gods will for that bird to die like that. But the bird was put in the way of danger, so bad happened. Yes, we do learn lessons from life experiences, hopefully. But a little bit of thought does go a long way, instead of learning it the hard way, and through an animal having to suffer a horrible death. The bird paid the price for that, not Naresh. And that was not the will of God. It was the carelessness of someone who didn't think.


I agree with you, God has given us mind to find out what is best and then do that and trust God. 
I always remember one thing which inspired me a lot when I read. Once a person went inside a place to pray and he left his camel loose outside. He met our Prophet (peace be upon him) inside and asked him, I have come here to pray and I left my camel untied outside and I trust God(he probably meant to say because I am worshipping God, I trust God He will save him from whatever could happen outside). The Prophet (peace be upon him) said, "tie your camel and then trust God".

So we have to try our best and then trust God. So I agree with what you said. I meant to say sometimes we don't expect something. Not expecting is wrong but everyone doesn't have the same mind actually, so Naresh couldn't think that will happen because it didn't happen since last 9 months and because his mind couldn't go there I said it was God's will, when he couldn't think of something obvious. 

Well, I am sorry if still you don't agree. Everyone's belief is different and think differently.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nare J said:


> come one jay3 if i was a diasable person, it doesnt mean i have to stay in my house all the time. my breeders[disable one included] are out only in my presence. young pigeons are out all day. i admit its my mistake that i shouldnt have tried to catch it [to put him back inside the cage] when he was standing around the youngs. its only my mistake.


NO..............You come on Nare, it was a disabled bird in your care. You were responsible to keep it safe. By putting it outside where he could fly off, you didn't do that. He should have been kept inside, or put in an enclosure where he could get sunshine, but not fly away. Your answer indicates that you have learned nothing, even tho the poor birds horrible death should have taught you something. Thinking ahead of what is likely to happen. or what is very possible to happen, and trying to prevent that, is a sign of intelligence.
Things can and do happen that we cannot foresee, or cannot stop, but the death of this bird was not one of them.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> NO..............You come on Nare, it was a disabled bird in your care. You were responsible to keep it safe. By putting it outside where he could fly off, you didn't do that. He should have been kept inside, or put in an enclosure where he could get sunshine, but not fly away. Your answer indicates that you have learned nothing, even tho the poor birds horrible death should have taught you something. Thinking ahead of what is likely to happen. or what is very possible to happen, and trying to prevent that, is a sign of intelligence.
> Things can and do happen that we cannot foresee, or cannot stop, but the death of this bird was not one of them.


sorry jay if i said something wrong....i have learnt my lesson, and next time when i will have a disable bird i will think twice, before leaving him out....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nare J said:


> sorry jay if i said something wrong....i have learnt my lesson, and next time when i will have a disable bird i will think twice, before leaving him out....


You didn't say anything wrong Nare. I just feel bad for the bird. When we have animals in our care, we are responsible to keep them safe. The bird didn't know any better. The whole thing is sad. Unfortunately, we can't just let them out with the others. I know it's sad that they cannot live a normal life like the other birds, but safety comes first.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Naresh.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

This incident that happened like a year ago was really unfortunate. I still miss him. I have a young bird right now which looks exactly like him. He also had his leg broken (coincidence maybe) when he tried to jump out of the nest box before time. But luckily this time I was able to fix his leg to ALMOST normal. Its like he reincarnated back in my loft  the only connection this both birds have is the mother of this young bird is the sibling of that bird. He is quite a good flyer


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I am sorry for the loss of your bird. My preboard and board exams are gonna start within within two weeks. No TV and mobile phone for two months


----------

